# Slide cube



## SteelCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

I got an idea the other day to combine a 3x3 cube with a sliding tile puzzle.
What would happen is the 3x3 would turn the same as normal but on one side it has some tiles that can slide over the pieces (except corners for now)
so It would be like this 
It could move from one side of the puzzle to the next with a turn or it could switch the edge piece color it is on with a few turns
If anyone is willing to give this idea a shot please tell me


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2014)

Oskar van Deventer has already designed something like this: there is a bandaged version and a 2x2x2 version (video).

EDIT: Never mind, he has this exact idea: shapeways, youtube. It was just hard to find since he has so many puzzles


----------



## SteelCuber (Apr 29, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Oskar van Deventer has already designed something like this: there is a bandaged version and a 2x2x2 version (video).
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, he has this exact idea: shapeways, youtube. It was just hard to find since he has so many puzzles



I believe my idea is different because the cube still has all the normal 3x3 charecteristics but its tiles that slide sit above the stickers and only the tile bandage not the cube


----------

